# Shout out from Texarkana - First time Bowfishing (pics)



## Craigdriscoll67

So when the Sulfur River is low...there are Garr and Grennel EVERYWHERE. You can literally see them coming up to the surface to...do whatever it is they do..at the top of the water. Grennel generally stay a little bit more under clear view. When the Sulfur gets high after a good monsoon, they nest up and feed off of the small spawners in the brush. I posted 2 pics. 2 separate days. Very different than catching crappie or trot lining catfish. Hit them with a compound deer bow, converted to fishing rig. I love tools that can be used for other things outside of their original function.

First day - goal: get a big one and feel the power :cheers:



Second day - goal: get a little practice in and get a little more challenge


----------



## tdgal

*Sulpher River*

Do you put into Wright Patman lake or up on the river off of HWY 67?


----------



## tiberiuswade1

Nice going getting out trying something new with your bow. Texas her get big out
















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

